# Savaşın hayat koşullarını güçleştirmesi



## N4O1

Savaşın hayat koşullarını güçleştirmesi.

Bunu İngilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz? Yani war made life conditions difficult yerine ne diyebilirim -mesi kısmını nasıl verebilirim?


----------



## shafaq

Kelime kelime tercüme etmek zorunda değilsiniz...
"War's worsening effect on living " deyin gitsin. 
Gayet de yakışıklı durur yerinde...


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

The war aggravating life conditions


----------



## analeeh

Bütün cümleyi verebilirseniz güzel bir tercüme bulabiliriz bence.


----------



## shafaq

"Savaşın hayat koşullarını güçleştirmesi"

Farzedin ki bu cümle bir yazının başlığı ve öncesi sonrası yok...?


----------



## analeeh

O vakit _'the negative effect of (the) war on living conditions'_ gibi bir şey yazırım. Ama daha uzun bir cümle de varsa, o cümlenin sintaksına göre yazabilirdik.

Sizin tercümeniz doğru ama _worsening effect_ 'kötülüşen etki' demek.


----------



## shafaq

Hi analeeh ...


analeeh said:


> O vakit _'the negative effect of (the) war on living conditions'_ gibi bir şey yazırım. Ama daha uzun bir cümle de varsa, o cümlenin sintaksına göre yazabilirdik.


 Olasılıklar tükenmez. Bir başkasının; bir başka formül kullanması doğaldır.



analeeh said:


> Sizin tercümeniz doğru ama _worsening effect_ 'kötülüşen etki' demek.


Nedendir bilinmez; yine gereksiz bir zorlamaya başvurmuşsunuz.  
1-  to become worse or to make something become worse
2-  Make or become worse.
...
xxx-  to become worse, or make something worse 

İlginize teşekkür ederim.


----------



## CHovek

analeeh said:


> O vakit _'the negative effect of (the) war on living conditions'_ gibi bir şey yazırım. Ama daha uzun bir cümle de varsa, o cümlenin sintaksına göre yazabilirdik.
> 
> Sizin tercümeniz doğru ama _worsening effect_ 'kötülüşen etki' demek.



Sıfat olarak kullanıldığı için kötüleşen demek .Tüm sözlüklerde de zaten "becoming worse" yazıyor.


----------



## analeeh

Aynen. 'Worsen' fiili var da tabii ki, ama ingliz olarak, _the worsening effect _gibi bir cümlede _worsening_ kelimesi sıfat olarak anlaşılır. 

Maalesef bazı zamanlarda diller biraz mantıksız olabilir.


----------

